# x11-toolkits/gtk20



## qsecofr (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,

The directions in /usr/ports/UPDATING recommend 
	
	



```
# pkg_delete -f gtkmm-2.20\* gtk-2.20\*
# portmaster -a
```

That seems overkill to me.  My desktop is KDE4, though I happen to run a few applications which require some gtk libraries.  Could I instead 
	
	



```
# pkg_delete -f gtkmm-2.20\* gtk-2.20\*
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 && make install clean
```
 ?  Would that suffice?

I just have a hard time believing 
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```
 is justified for upgrading most any port.  It's not really fair of me to accuse the port maintainer of being lazy.  This is afterall high season on South Beach, and I could understand if Vanilla I. Shu has other things on his mind mind, baby...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know what you think [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] actually does. It does _not_ rebuild all of your installed ports, only the ones that have a newer version available. This may include ports that had their versions bumped because of the need to rebuild against the new GTK. Run [cmd=]pkg_version -vL=[/cmd] to find out which ports will actually be rebuilt when running [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] If you think there are way too much, by all means pick and choose, but beware of problems down the road. Installed ports work best when 'relative versions' (versions of ports needed by versions of other ports) are in agreement.


----------



## qsecofr (Nov 30, 2010)

This is probably solved.  I did 

```
# pkg_delete -f gtk-2.20\*
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 && make install clean
# portmaster -x openoffice.org -R r gtk-2.2\*
```

I'm not positive all the dependent lib* ports got updated, but nothing so far is obviously broken..  (I've not yet used any ooo apps)


----------

